# Downloadable MK3 Owners Manuals



## pcbbc

Because it's really annoying these aren't downloadable from Audi (all I could find were an American version for the MK3 Coupé and the MK2 Roadster from the knowledge base link).... :x

*EUROPE*
2014 TT/S Coupé Owners Manual (EN)
2015 TT/S Coupé Owners Manual (EN)
2017 TT/S Roadster Owners Manual (EN)
2017 TT/S Roadster Owners Manual (DE)
2017 TT/S Roadster Owners Manual (FR)
2017 TT/S Roadster Owners Manual (IT)
2017 TT/S Coupé Owners Manual (EN)
2017 TT/S Coupé Owners Manual (DE)
2017 TT/S Coupé Owners Manual (FR)
2017 TT/S Coupé Owners Manual (IT)

*NORTH AMERICA*
2016 TT/S Coupé Owners Manual (EN)
NA Roadster manual wanted

If anyone has access to the missing manuals on MyAudi, please run the following tool on Windows 10 to download the manual. Please PM me if you need help. Thanks.

MyAudi Manual Download Tool
Edit January 2023: Updated version of tool for new Audi website design that no longer allows printing.

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1. Log in to My Audi via the embedded chromium browser displayed in the app
2. Navigate to the manual you want to download (it will open in a separate window)
3. On the main window enter the total number of pages and click the Download button
4. Wait for downloading to complete (progress bar and messages will display)
5. When the print dialog appears select "Microsoft Print to PDF" printer and where you want to save the completed manual.

Once downloaded you can use a trial version of Adobe Acrobat Pro to do OCR on the manual so it is searchable.
1. Open the pdf
2. Click "Edit PDF" then "Settings" (right hand window pane) and select your language
3. Wait for the OCR to complete, File > Save As (you may want to tick "reduce file size") and save the new PDF

*ONBOARD MANUALS* (For loading onto MMI)
2017 Roadster - Europe, Multi-Language
2017 Coupé - Europe, Multi-Language


----------



## ZephyR2

Interesting, that manual for the USA roadster is a bit different from the USA one I downloaded a while back. Also it is searchable which is a great help at times. Upon closer inspection I see the one you've pointed to is much more recent.

If you look in the Mk3 Knowledge base ..... viewtopic.php?f=106&t=1086778
you will see a link to on-line manuals which takes you to here where you can download a manual for the coupe ....
https://ownersmanuals2.com/


----------



## pcbbc

ZephyR2 said:


> Interesting, that manual for the USA roadster is a bit different from the USA one I downloaded a while back. Also it is searchable which is a great help at times. Upon closer inspection I see the one you've pointed to is much more recent.


Thats because the one I'm hosting and which I linked to above I made from the online version that I ripped off of MyAudi today.  It's the manual for my 2017 car I'm collecting Friday.

The link at the bottom of my post has a Windows application that you can run to rip the individual printable manual pages (you can only print 2 at a time from the website :roll and it combines them all into a single PDF. Then run that PDF through a trial version of a Acrobat Pro DC and it will OCR it so it is searchable (and make it a lot smaller in the process).

If someone has a recent European Coupé car, they can assist by running the tool and making me a PDF. Then send it to me, I'll host it, and we can have it added to the knowledge base. PM if you need help running the tool.

Much better I think to have searchable, up to date, European versions of our manuals, than rely on the US ones? US/Canada ones are of course fine if you're in NA!


----------



## Toshiba

or just goto "Your Owner's Literature" section in myaudi...


----------



## pcbbc

Toshiba said:


> or just goto "Your Owner's Literature" section in myaudi...


Yes, but...
Not downloadable,
Not available offline,
Not available until you have the car (or at least built and you can get the VIN and register on MyAudi),
Only printable one page at a time,
Not viewable by anyone other than the MyAudi account holder,
Uses a horribly "clunky" Flash UI (I mean Flash, really? This is 2017 and we have HTML5),
Times out, won't display any further pages and makes you login again after you've been reading for 10 minutes ... :roll:


----------



## Omychron

Hey, I downloaded the EU Coupe version for you.
Let me know how to get it to you.


----------



## Toshiba

Works fine for me!!
Once the order is place VIN is assigned quickly.
You could argue until you have the car its kinda irrelevant anyway..


----------



## KevC

I found it really useful to read through parts of the manual before I got the car. it meant most of it wasn't as unfamiliar as it might have been.


----------



## pcbbc

Omychron said:


> Hey, I downloaded the EU Coupe version for you.
> Let me know how to get it to you.


Very kind - thank you. I am sure it will be useful for the community.
I have sent you a PM with my e-mail and a method to transfer large files.



KevC said:


> I found it really useful to read through parts of the manual before I got the car. it meant most of it wasn't as unfamiliar as it might have been.


Totally agree - Last thing you want to be doing once your car actually arrives is reading through the manual. 

This is all about having another option for those who want to read a manual off-line, without owning the vehicle, etc. For those of you who are happy with the restrictions imposed by the MyAudi site manuals, then by all means continue to use them. 8)


----------



## can_quattro

pcbbc, thanks for reviving this topic, I found it helpful.
I am someone who likes to review the manual before taking delivery.


----------



## ttsser

Great, thanks pcbbc and omychron. Really looking forward to getting the manual to help while away the hours, days, months of waiting for my Coupe. Cheers guys.


----------



## ttsser

Thanks so much. Got that [smiley=book2.gif] . Using up a rainforest in my printer right now :? Presume that the Coupe manual has not been updated since 2014 then?
Cheers!


----------



## pcbbc

ttsser said:


> Thanks so much. Got that [smiley=book2.gif] . Using up a rainforest in my printer right now :? Presume that the Coupe manual has not been updated since 2014 then?
> Cheers!


Sorry about that...

Regrettably Omychron who kindly supplied it (no fault of theirs at all) presumably purchased their car in 2014 - And so that appears to be the version Audi deem fit to provide them with on MyAudi.
The MK3 EU Roadster manuals were all downloaded by me for my 2017 car, but I don't have a MK3 Coupé - so no access to 2017 manuals for that variant. :x 
Yet another reasonf or having copies here...

I suppose in a way it makes sense - Do not mention features added to later models that are not present on owners actual production year vehicle. But also presumably they do not get any factual corrections and updates either?! Maybe Audi are so efficient they never make any mistakes in their manuals? Yeah, right....

If someone has a later year Coupé, and they are prepared to help out, please download and run the tool provided and PM me. I will happily then host the PDF and add it to the list above.


----------



## Omychron

pcbbc said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. Got that [smiley=book2.gif] . Using up a rainforest in my printer right now :? Presume that the Coupe manual has not been updated since 2014 then?
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that...
> 
> Regrettably Omychron who kindly supplied it (no fault of theirs at all) presumably purchased their car in 2014 - And so that appears to be the version Audi deem fit to provide them with on MyAudi.
> The MK3 EU Roadster manuals were all downloaded by me for my 2017 car, but I don't have a MK3 Coupé - so no access to 2017 manuals for that variant. :x
> Yet another reasonf or having copies here...
> 
> I suppose in a way it makes sense - Do not mention features added to later models that are not present on owners actual production year vehicle. But also presumably they do not get any factual corrections and updates either?! Maybe Audi are so efficient they never make any mistakes in their manuals? Yeah, right....
> 
> If someone has a later year Coupé, and they are prepared to help out, please download and run the tool provided and PM me. I will happily then host the PDF and add it to the list above.
Click to expand...

Mine was built early 2015. Would be interested to know the differences in the manuals.


----------



## pcbbc

Omychron said:


> Mine was built early 2015. Would be interested to know the differences in the manuals.


Sorry, could only assume your build year from manual date. Yes, it would be nice to see what changed. Hopefully someone else will be along with a more recent copy. Still, your help is very much appreciated for providing what you were able.


----------



## ttsser

pcbbc said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was built early 2015. Would be interested to know the differences in the manuals.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, could only assume your build year from manual date. Yes, it would be nice to see what changed. Hopefully someone else will be along with a more recent copy. Still, your help is very much appreciated for providing what you were able.
Click to expand...

Bump!


----------



## TTQMK315

Any chance some kind soul could please make the Onboard CD manual for the MK 3 Coupe available to download in a CD burnable format?

The reason I ask is because my car came with the Onboard manual CD for the A3, which I didn't notice until I'd already loaded it into the MMI (the discs sleeve was for the TT). Now my dealer is giving me some BS about probably not being able to change it because the CD is linked to the car and apparently Audi don't supply the discs anymore!!

If I can't get hold of the correct manual for my car here or maybe on ebay, does anyone know if there's a way to delete the one that's currently loaded?

Thanks in advance for any assistance 

Chris


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

They will be different according to country and build date and is about 180Mb with all language versions.

As far as I can tell there is nothing linking it to the car apart from the above, so I would push the dealer to correct their mistake.

Ant


----------



## Blackhole128

pcbbc said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. Got that [smiley=book2.gif] . Using up a rainforest in my printer right now :? Presume that the Coupe manual has not been updated since 2014 then?
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that...
> 
> Regrettably Omychron who kindly supplied it (no fault of theirs at all) presumably purchased their car in 2014 - And so that appears to be the version Audi deem fit to provide them with on MyAudi.
> The MK3 EU Roadster manuals were all downloaded by me for my 2017 car, but I don't have a MK3 Coupé - so no access to 2017 manuals for that variant. :x
> Yet another reasonf or having copies here...
> 
> I suppose in a way it makes sense - Do not mention features added to later models that are not present on owners actual production year vehicle. But also presumably they do not get any factual corrections and updates either?! Maybe Audi are so efficient they never make any mistakes in their manuals? Yeah, right....
> 
> If someone has a later year Coupé, and they are prepared to help out, please download and run the tool provided and PM me. I will happily then host the PDF and add it to the list above.
Click to expand...

I made a full PDF of the online manual about a year ago when I got my TT.
PM me for details.


----------



## pcbbc

Initial post updated…

Added Coupé manuals in English, German, French and Italian.
Added Roadster manual in Italian.
Updated downloading tool to work with current MyAudi site.

Thanks to forum member Alone who provided the downloads.


----------



## kevin#34

great job!
any chance to have the RS manual in pdf? (I just have the one in the MMI).
Also, is there any way to extract the manual from the MMI, and transfer it to the PC? (I did the reverse process when I had TTS)


----------



## pcbbc

if you have access to the RS manual you can use the tool provided to download it. I’m happy to host it and add a link to the post at the top of the thread.

No official way to extract manual. I expect you could copy off the necessary files with a telnet connection though.


----------



## kevin#34

realized now I made a stupid question  
yes I can access the RS manuals from my _myAudi_, will try to download and save, then informing you.
thanks


----------



## pcbbc

NP.
If you can download in English, German, French and Italian versions I think other forum members would appreciate it. But anything you can provided for the RS would be appreciated, as we don’t have any manuals for the RS as of yet.


----------



## kevin#34

let's start with English! (and Italian too, assuming somebody will be interested in it)


----------



## kevin#34

I tried to download the manual using the suggested tool, but once I select the "Microsoft Print to PDF" printer, I can't select where to save the download (the default path can't be changed  )


----------



## Heik

You can choose folder later, at least I can, downloaded quick manual, thus 32 pages...


----------



## kevin#34

looks like I can't…
if I click OK, it opens a window of my Canon printer...


----------



## Heik

kevin#34 said:


> looks like I can't…
> if I click OK, it opens a window of my Canon printer...


I have no printers connected or installed to my laptop, maybe that has something to do...


----------



## pcbbc

Try ticking the “Stamap au file” (print to file) checkbox.

Otherwise uninstall and re-install the Microsoft Print to PDF feature…


Redirecting




https://thegeekpage.com/print-to-pdf-not-working/


----------



## pcbbc

Heik said:


> You can choose folder later, at least I can, downloaded quick manual, thus 32 pages...


Works regardless of if you have physical printers installed or not. I have plenty of printers installed, and the MS driver always prompts for a folder. I’m not even sure the “print to file” box is checked, but worth a go I suppose.

I suspect something wonky about the Canon printer install has usurped the Microsoft port in some way.


----------



## kevin#34

tried to thick the print to file check box already yesterday, but no result.
will try to reinstall the tool tonight and see (if problem persists, I can give you my user&pass so that you can access and download the manuals by yourself




pcbbc said:


> Try ticking the “Stamap au file” (print to file) checkbox.
> 
> Otherwise uninstall and re-install the Microsoft Print to PDF feature…
> 
> 
> Redirecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://thegeekpage.com/print-to-pdf-not-working/


----------



## kevin#34

just tried again, but still impossible to save the file….


----------

